# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  تاثیر زمین شناسی در قبولی داروسازی چقدره ؟

## NVIDIA

سلام دوستان .

عنوان تاپیک گویای سوالم هست . ایا زدن زمین درحد 30-40 درصد ( با فرض اینکه بقیه دروس هم درصد معقولی داشته باشیم ) تو قبولی داروسازی خیلی نقش مثبت داره ؟

من چندتا کارنامه که داروسازی قبول شده بودن بررسی کردم اکثرا درحد 10-20 درصد زده بودن . به این فکر افتادم که شاید زمین زدن چندان مهم نیست واسه دارو  :Yahoo (35): 

سوال دوم اینکه منبع زمین واسه نظام جدید چی خوبه ؟

----------


## BRUH

چون کسی نمیزنه زمین تا یه حدی زمین زدن کافیه و رتبه زیرگروه ۲ رو درست میکنه

به نظرم همون کتابو بخونی کافیه خیلی وقت نذار روش ولی اگه منبع میخوای خیلی سبز خوبه

----------

